# How's carp fishing?



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well obviously never fished for carp not accidentally caught one.. And until recently i haven't the desire too do so.. But after coming across two massive one in a small pull on a river and seeing the speed and wake (the waves coming off one as it sped away reached well over a foot).. i curious if there any fun to catch.. I seen there strength and speed but is it worth me trying to pop the old carp cherry? or should i just stick to the smallies in the river?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scb13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Totally worth it. They make you think because often times an area will be thick with them and they just laugh at you and they can be absolute tackle busters. Do some research.

I've been chasing them since I was a kid. Be careful...it can take over your life!!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

dstiner86 said:


> Well obviously never fished for carp not accidentally caught one.. i curious if there any fun to catch.. I seen there strength and speed but is it worth me trying to pop the old carp cherry


They are absolutely fun to catch. There are usually two types of carp waters. Waters with lots of small carp (4-15lb) tend to provide constant action, which can be a lot of fun. Then there are more challenging waters with low populations of carp, which tend to be much larger (20+lb), but also harder to catch.

While the larger fish should be targeted with heavier tackle, the 4-8lb range is a lot of fun with 10ft crappie rods.

You will find a lot of information on this forum if you search around, but feel free to let us know if you have any questions.

Lastly, have you been able to identify the carp you saw as common carp? Is it possible that they were grass carp (white amur), or some type of buffalo (smallmouth or bigmouth)?


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

As for the type idk carp but can say they where atleast 24in in length id say pushing low 30s easily... One was about the thickness of a softball.. Both light grey brown color huge scales

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

